# Complete liquid de-icing setup, tanks, sprayers, brine maker



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I am upgrading my equipment and looking to sell off a few items I no longer use.
This is a complete setup to start making, storing, and spraying your own brine, everything works and can demo if wanted.

includes:
3000 gallon storage tank
1500 gallon storage tank
350 gallon truck mounted brine sprayer with 50' reel hose, and 6' boom ( sprays to 8'), has 3 port 12v valving to add wings if desired.
snowex walk behind sidewalk sprayer.

homemade brinemaker and pump capable of making 400 gallons at a time.

salimeter, thermometer, beaker.

misc hoses.

$3,000.00 OBO Email me at [email protected] if interested - shipping available.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump for an honest seller!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bump bump - still for sale


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bump - still for sale - save yourself some yuuge money over buying new.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

is this still for sale? i am very interested.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

my cell is 860-371-7810

Thanks!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Only have the 350 G sprayer left - $1,500 OBO - comes with 3 zone boom controller, and all wiring, and 8' spray boom. everything runs.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

^^ bump for a good seller, I bought all the other stuff from him and it was all in excellent condition


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

How much is shipping to Ohio


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Where in Ohio?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

you can find someone super cheap on USHIP.com it cost me 600 to get the big stuff to CT


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

NorthernSvc's said:


> Where in Ohio?


Canton


----------

